

Sparkfun CEO Stepping Down - dperfect
https://www.sparkfun.com/news/1853

======
2close4comfort
Sparkfun has and will do more awesome things and it has been interesting
seeing how much growth has taken place there in the past few years. I wish
Nate well and can't really blame him for wanting to get back to the reasons he
started Sparkfun in the 1st place. As a longtime customer thank you Nate for
all you have accomplished.

------
bluehazed
"Someday, perhaps in a year, maybe more, maybe less, I’ll have moved from CEO
to NtE (Nate the Engineer)."

Love the job title.

